# Fernsehbeitrag über Abzockseiten



## dieAntwortTV (8 Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Die Fernsehproduktionsfirma dieAntwortTV sucht für einen Fernsehbeitrag über Internetabzockseiten wie [noparse]www.[EDIT].de[/noparse] dringend Menschen, die eine solche Seite besucht haben und jetzt mit Zahlungsaufforderungen oder Mahnungen belästigt werden oder die Abogebühren bezahlt haben.
Mit unserem Fernsehbeitrag wollen wir auf die unseriösen Maschen dieser Seiten aufmerksam machen und möglichst viele Menschen davor warnen.

Wenn Sie auf eine Abzockseite hereingefallen seid und Lust habt, in einem Fernehbeitrag andere Menschen zu warnen, meldet euch bitte hier oder schickt eine Mail an [email protected]!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

DieAntwortTV


----------



## dieAntwortTV (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fernsehbeitrag über Abzockseiten*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir suchen nur noch nach Betroffenen, die an die Betreiber dieser Abzockseiten aus Angst vor negativen Konsequenzen Geld bezahlt haben.

Bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr daran interessiert seid, an einem Fernsehbeitrag teilzunehmen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

dieAntwortTV


----------



## eilenna (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fernsehbeitrag über Abzockseiten*

hallo,

auch ich habe meinen ersten beitrag bezahlt, da ich damals diese internetseite noch nicht gefunden hatte. wie soll ich mich verhalten, wenn der nächste beitrag fällig wird und wo kann ich kündigen, wenn die briefe dort erst gar nicht ankommen?

ich finde das ist eine riesige abzocke, da sollte man wirklich was tun, dass nicht noch mehr leute aus angst zahlen.

eilenna:wall:


----------

